# Apple TV & Time capsule



## toomuchto (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me pose une question à propos d'un éventuel couple 'apple TV & Time capsule' :
Si je place mes fichiers dans time capsule (films, musique, photo), peuvent-ils être lus sur l'apple TV ordinateur éteint ? (ils se synchronisent ??) - merci


----------



## ipascm (24 Novembre 2008)

perso j'ai les deux, mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas véritablement essayé et pour moi la réponse à ta question est non (à vérifier par d'autres utilisateurs cependant).

Une autre solution comme je l'ai ecrit dans d'autres forums est d'acheter à la place de ta capsule une NAS de type synology ou buffalo avec serveur itunes intégré, qui répondra à ta question. En plus tu pourras aussi utiliser ton NAS comme capsule.

C'est certes moins propre esthétiquement qu'une capsule mais c'est moins cher aussi...


A toi de voir


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

toomuchto a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je me pose une question à propos d'un éventuel couple 'apple TV & Time capsule' :
> Si je place mes fichiers dans time capsule (films, musique, photo), peuvent-ils être lus sur l'apple TV ordinateur éteint ? (ils se synchronisent ??) - merci


 
La réponse est clairement non malheureusement, désolé pour toi


----------

